# Fender Mender Fender Rolling Service Dents Removed



## bicyclebones (Feb 14, 2012)

Ship me your dented fenders and I will roll them nice for you and ship them back.  Will remove the rivits if necessary to get dents near the braces.  Charge is $55.  Dan 620-795-2277  sales@bicyclebones.com


----------



## hotrod62 (Aug 14, 2012)

sent a pair of my fenders off to have fixed .came back looking great  fast turn around too..........


----------



## Kscheel (Aug 19, 2012)

Is it $55 per fender or for a set?


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just sent one of mine in!  Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2012)

Kscheel said:


> Is it $55 per fender or for a set?




Wondering the same thing...


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you do stainless fenders also? Would it be the same price?


----------



## hotrod62 (Sep 3, 2012)

its $55.00 a set this includes shipping cost back to you stainless included i would pm to double check...............


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a good deal!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Mar 30, 2013)

I need a set of fenders rolled, are you still doing them?


----------



## Herman (Feb 26, 2017)

Do you do "Raingutter" fenders ?


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 26, 2020)

Are you still offering this service and do you do raingutter fenders?


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 27, 2022)

I emailed Dan through eBay and he no longer does fender rolling.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 7, 2022)

Can you do peaked fenders from a Huffy Radio Bike?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)

Do you do peaked fenders?


----------



## dasberger (Nov 15, 2022)

@SJ_BIKER does fender rolling


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 15, 2022)

He doesn't do peaked fenders


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 15, 2022)

I do not have tooling for peaked fenders


----------

